# Family Evicted for paying no rent in over 3 years!



## Wishes (19 Jun 2012)

The mind boggles ~sigh~  Its attitudes like this that gives us genuine cases a real bad name

http://www.independent.ie/national-...k-a-week-for-20k-arrears-3144356.html?start=1



> A FAMILY that has not paid rent for the past 18 months is finally to be evicted, a judge has ruled.
> Declan Fitzpatrick, solicitor for South Dublin County Council, told the  Circuit Civil Court that taxi-driver David McGowan and his wife,  Catherine, had previously faced eviction on four occasions but the local  authority had always relented.


----------



## Knuttell (19 Jun 2012)

> “While I have sympathy for Mr McGowan and his wife the order of the District Court has got to be affirmed,” Judge Deery said. He granted the McGowans a four months stay from yesterday on the eviction order


What sort of donkey is this Judge, this is not a case of cant pay this is a deliberate case of wont pay.

They have previous form for this, the last occasion they had their rent reduced! Despite having monthly "earnings" of €4,720,this excludes the husbands earnings as a taxi driver as he did not disclose this money to the Court, yet they cannot afford the monthly rent of €676?

If I were the Judge they would now be in sitting outside the house with a few bag fulls of clothes.

These bleeding heart Judges make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## BoscoTalking (20 Jun 2012)

5 adults in the house too! it does as you say give the genuine people such a bad rap. If i worked for the social why would I bother trying to get the like of them out? you only come up against Judges so out of the loop it makes your efforts a sheer waste of time, effort and brain matter.


----------



## STEINER (20 Jun 2012)

A most ludicrous case!  A relative of mine has been on a housing waiting list for years, and there are scroungers like this family getting away with things.  I hope the Revenue Commissioners notice this story and audit him, as he is unwilling to furnish earnings evidence in court.


----------



## Delboy (20 Jun 2012)

the system allows it, they know how to work the system...they are 'rewarded' in fact. But it's only an isolated case in our 20bn welfare budget!


----------



## itsallwrong (29 Jun 2012)

If the inspectors of the SW system did a better job, more people like these would have their rear booted and 
more resources would be saved and available for the needy cases.
If you sat down and added up the cost of pursueing people like these to the stage of court, I am sure it amounts to tens of thousands. 
There are people trying to pay a mortgage of twice their rent on half their monthly earnings.
They should not be given any the slightest bit of sympathy or forebearance.
Size 10 shoe in the rear out the door.


----------



## gipimann (29 Jun 2012)

What has SW got to do with this case?   The property was rented from South Dublin Co Council whose responsibilty it is to assess income for differential rent.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Jun 2012)

> There were five adults in the house and it had been a year-and-a-half since any rent had been paid despite their receiving money from the state.



Why dont SDCC furnish the rent from the SW payments?


----------



## gipimann (29 Jun 2012)

There is a household budgeting scheme offered by An Post where local authority rent can be deducted from a person's SW payment.  Not all schemes facilitate it (payment must be made to the customer at the post office and not all SW schemes offer this), and the customer must sign up for it.


----------



## Richardwell2 (3 Jul 2012)

This is absolutely shocking, I don't think I would of believed it if someone had told me about it. What makes it worse is that all of the children are adults !!


----------

